# FAK expiration dates...



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I was going through my FAKs yesterday, checking dates and all, I finally had a simple though. I made a list of all the date sensitive items and taped it to the cover of my kits. All my kits are in clear containers so with just a glance at the box I can tell now what's out of date and what's not.

Earth shattering huh....  

You'd think someone who has been prepping as long as I have would already figured that one out....I've caught up with you some now...well maybe not....

Jimmy


----------

